# My first musky baits



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thelonelyoak/sets/72157624087366343/
These are my first attempts at musky baits (and I have only done a few baits before these). Go easy, I never tied hackles or hair before!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those look great! I am not a musky fisherman but maybe you should have used larger hooks?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Thems some good looking baits


----------

